# Are You man enough!!!!!



## doctor phreak (Sep 27, 2008)

this is really my first attempt at a fattie..going to a company picnic tomorrow and have some guys i work with thinks they can handle heat..well i'm going to see if they are man enough to eat this fattie....hot sausage , char japs , and some jack cheese....going to glaze with a little tabsco bbq sauce towards the end...

all laid out

closer look at ingrediants

gettin assembled

all rolled up

well smoke tomorrow morning over pecan well show pics after its done
also doing some beans as well char the red & green peppers and onions
worked up my beans put it all together with some nice thick bacon...i wil take a pic when done as well


----------



## daboys (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh yeah! That outa have a bite to it. I would love a taste of that thing.


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 27, 2008)

Have fire hose nearby.  Sweet looking fatty.


----------



## big game cook (Sep 27, 2008)

i could overnight ya a b-hut jolokia. that would end the tough talk lol. looks good.


----------



## smokin365 (Sep 27, 2008)

It would end the tuff talk, and maybe explode some faces!

Good lookikn fatty doc!


----------



## okie joe (Sep 27, 2008)

No, it is hard for me to eat blackpepper..lol she .... dont do hot....all i got to say is enjoy...looks good Man.


----------



## curious aardvark (Sep 27, 2008)

what's a char jap ?
wicked looking/sounding fatty. 
don't think i'd want to eat it lol


----------



## motorhedd (Sep 27, 2008)

Phreak you are a twisted individual....that'll wake em up!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






PS ya forgot the habenero... ;)


----------



## curious aardvark (Sep 27, 2008)

someone brought me back some hot sauce from somewhere (at my age memeory goes on yer). 
It was called - Dave's insanity sauce. 
And it was just pointless. The merest touch on your tongue and you lost all taste sensation for several hours. The only use for it I ever found was when friends said: 'I like hot food' and I could say: 'taste this'. And watch their eyes bug out and their face turn red. 

Apart from using it in a pepper spray (which would have been a bit too vicious). It's never been used. 
So if they manage to chow down your hot fatty, let me know and I'll send you the insanity sauce and you can baste the next one in that. Might be an idea to pre-warn the paramedics though :-)


----------



## doctor phreak (Sep 27, 2008)

curious i'll keep that in mind...but personally i don't think they can handle it..i know i could and my bro n law definitly could but guys at work all talk and no walk..no what i mean


----------



## 1894 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hope they enjoy , Looks good , may be a bit much for me with the tobasco sauce added , but I am an admitted wuss for real hot stuff 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Them beans look awesome too 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Can't wait for the finished pics


----------



## smoke freak (Sep 27, 2008)

From one freak to another... Make it hotter... sounds like a crowd that can take it.


----------



## doctor phreak (Sep 27, 2008)

well these are about done ..gotta take them and let them cool before transporting to the company picnic..unfortunaly i wil not be able to take a pic of the fattie cut open but i will tell you about when i get back...thanks for all the encouragement ...


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 27, 2008)

Mmmm Mike! Bet they will love it.


----------



## big game cook (Sep 27, 2008)

i agree. inject it with habenaro sauce too.

looks good. got mine smoking up a storm now too.


----------



## smoke freak (Sep 27, 2008)

On the company picnic thing. Once took a mix of sauteed squash,onions,etc. Few noticed the habeneros... at first. Yeah we gained some rep points that day...


----------

